# Hilltop Archery Shootout! Indoor 3-D Moving & Pop up's



## oneshot (Nov 29, 2002)

TTT Two Weekends away !


----------



## Monkeybutt2000 (May 7, 2009)

Sweet,plan on attending a few.


----------



## drummerjims (Jan 8, 2010)

Is this the hilltop in WV?


----------



## PSE Kid (Nov 22, 2008)

hey guys, shot this thing last year and it is a blast. come to it and have a great time! it is sweet!


----------



## oneshot (Nov 29, 2002)

drummerjims said:


> Is this the hilltop in WV?


Hilltop Archery Pro Shop, Location - Wingate, IN. 11.5 hour drive from WV:smile:


----------



## oneshot (Nov 29, 2002)

Monkeybutt2000 said:


> Sweet,plan on attending a few.


Make sure You Have a Tee Time, the Shoot Will Run faster this year! Pop Up's System we can shoot 4 shooters at the same time! Hope to see ya!


----------



## oneshot (Nov 29, 2002)

PSE Kid said:


> hey guys, shot this thing last year and it is a blast. come to it and have a great time! it is sweet!


Make sure you bring your buddies! It's a blast !


----------



## PSE Kid (Nov 22, 2008)

i will try.


----------



## PSE Kid (Nov 22, 2008)

just a few days away


----------



## PSE Kid (Nov 22, 2008)

ttt


----------



## oneshot (Nov 29, 2002)

*If you have cabin fever! Come on out!!*

All archers are welcome!! TTT


----------



## scud (Jun 8, 2009)

we enjoyed coming from IL. We will be back every Friday night. It went as smooth as I think it could. I would like to say from All of us that come over from IL we really enjoy shooting at all of you shoots. We have not had any problems from any of the shooters or any problems from the Hilltop staff. It is hard to please everyone but in all the shoots we come too we have enjoy all of them. The new pop-ups is a real Diff look to your range and it looks to be a hit. Keep up the good work. :thumbs_up


----------



## Monkeybutt2000 (May 7, 2009)

This shoot is a blast! Had alot of fun,shot like crap though. I'll be better prepared next time.


----------



## RDS2 (Jan 25, 2010)

great shooting at the pop ups and moving targets. Looking forward to every Fri. night an makeing the trip over to your events this comming season.


----------



## oneshot (Nov 29, 2002)

Thanks guy's for the review!We had over 80 shooters! It was a blast.

The next 5 weeks alot of target changes ??? Rat etc.


----------



## oneshot (Nov 29, 2002)

couple tee times open Friday 29 Jan. if you have to work on Saturday:wink:


----------



## oneshot (Nov 29, 2002)

*Shine or Snow Storm Feb 5&6*

We are Still having The Shoot! Feb. 5&6 Call ahead for tee times! We had over 100 archers Last Weekend. Thanks, To Everyone that attended Last Weekend!


----------



## Monkeybutt2000 (May 7, 2009)

Be there again Saturday


----------



## oneshot (Nov 29, 2002)

Make ups because of the weather-u call ahead get tee times for thursday night!


----------



## Monkeybutt2000 (May 7, 2009)

When we gonna see the rat??


----------



## oneshot (Nov 29, 2002)

all in due time:archer:


----------



## Fog (Aug 8, 2006)

Destroyer 350, 61lbs 324 fps Thanx Oneshot. Havin a blast.


----------



## oneshot (Nov 29, 2002)

Fog, I'm glad you like your new Bow! It's Smoken Fast


----------



## Monkeybutt2000 (May 7, 2009)

Last weekend!!!


----------



## bowhunter6580 (Feb 28, 2010)

Had a blast this year cant wait to see whats in store for next year keep up all the good work:archer:


----------



## Fog (Aug 8, 2006)

*Winners?*

Just curious who won all the prizes. Obviously not Me. lol :darkbeer:


----------



## Monkeybutt2000 (May 7, 2009)

Fog said:


> Just curious who won all the prizes. Obviously not Me. lol :darkbeer:


I won one of the turkey hunts,WAHOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Thanks Hilltop!!!!!!


----------



## oneshot (Nov 29, 2002)

Monkeybutt2000 said:


> I won one of the turkey hunts,WAHOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Thanks Hilltop!!!!!!


Congrats!! Monkeybutt2000 Go buy lotto ticket, this must be your week!I Hope you have a great time!


----------



## oneshot (Nov 29, 2002)

*Overall top 10 Scores*

1) Bryan Cauley- 2163- Jacket Winner
2) John Duley- 2117 BHR
3) Matt Delgado- 1996 BHR
4) Aaron Williamson-1912 Youth
5) Joe Crites- 1906 BHR
6) Dylan Cunningham- 1894 BHR
7) Jim Crites- 1880 BHR
8) Anthony Whistler- 1876 BHR
9) Bryan Schafer- 1875 BHR
10) Brian Baker- 1862 Seniors


105 Shooters attended 6 week League!

Great Job! Guys!


----------



## Mr.Big (Mar 29, 2010)

hey, This Chad Albertson( big bold guy) , MY wife was asking me about the female shooting classes that your wife was telling her about. She is excited to learn how to shoot and want leave alone about it!!!!! Thanks


----------

